# Flatbed dump chip truck question.



## treecare (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello,

I have been looking for a solid 14 to 16 ft flatbed dump I can put 8ft sides on for my wood chips.Has to have Allison Transmission auto.

I have looked at the topkicks, Internationals dt 4700, F650, f550, gmc c7500 f800 and the list goes on. Does anyone have some thoughts on a solid model for this purpose.

I have also told that no lower than 250 hp and double frame is important.

Thank you,

Tree care


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 16, 2013)

Keep your eyes out for other models too. Old is ok too as long as it is solid. Mine is a 1988 Ford L9000 which had a 16' flat bed. 270hp. Single frame. 752,000 miles but runs like a top with little rust. Are you looking for a CDL truck? I looked for 2 years before I found what I was looking for.

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 16, 2013)

You can search sites like commercial truck trader. The search options there are great. I searched for flatbed dump within 500 miles.

Mike


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Feb 17, 2013)

treecare said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been looking for a solid 14 to 16 ft flatbed dump I can put 8ft sides on for my wood chips.Has to have Allison Transmission auto.
> 
> ...



its going to be hard to find what your looking for unless you spec one out new, heres a for instance what asplundh or any other major tree company uses for a 30 yard chip truck, a international 4700, single frame, dt466, 195 or 215 horse power and defiantly not automatic. same if it was a F750. i personally would just go buy a truck thats already togather rather then put something togather from scratch, that always ends up to be more expensive


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 17, 2013)

My truck has a 16 foot long 6.5 foot high chip box. All smooth inside. 270 hp. 34,700 lb GVW. Pindle hitch. Total cost after building the body $10,000. If you wanna spec out a similar new truck you will spend $60,000+. The choice is yours. Its going to take a long long time to pay off that new truck. Its every company owners choice though. Here is a picture of mine. 

View attachment 279805


----------



## gorman (Feb 17, 2013)

A double frame would mean most probably a tandem rear axle. That means big bucks for registration, insurance, fuel, and lawn damage. You only need a double frame if you're putting together either a log truck, crane, or knuckleboom.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike, that's a sweet truck you put together. I look at upgrading my dump truck often and seem to be looking at Internationals or Ford L8000 series trucks the most. I would assume you have steep grades to deal with in Colorado so air brakes would be way more important there than in a flat state like South Jersey. I found that when you get to the 26,000-33,000GVW class trucks, its really hard to find a 16' flat bed dump, you almost have to custom make the truck you are looking for. The automatic may be a stumbling block as well, standards are much more common. One thing to remember, the older 5.9 Cummins, DT360 and DT466 Internationals can be tweaked very easily to get you into the 300hp range so don't count one out just because its at 165hp in its current trim.


----------



## treecare (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike,

Thank you it has to be under cdl.

I have been looking for 5 months now.

Thank you for your help.

Treecare












Mikecutstrees said:


> Keep your eyes out for other models too. Old is ok too as long as it is solid. Mine is a 1988 Ford L9000 which had a 16' flat bed. 270hp. Single frame. 752,000 miles but runs like a top with little rust. Are you looking for a CDL truck? I looked for 2 years before I found what I was looking for.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Mike


----------



## treecare (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice truck sir.

Thank You




Mikecutstrees said:


> My truck has a 16 foot long 6.5 foot high chip box. All smooth inside. 270 hp. 34,700 lb GVW. Pindle hitch. Total cost after building the body $10,000. If you wanna spec out a similar new truck you will spend $60,000+. The choice is yours. Its going to take a long long time to pay off that new truck. Its every company owners choice though. Here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 279805


----------



## treecare (Feb 20, 2013)

Goose,

I did not know you could upgrade the hp. 

Thank you for your help sir. Yes for sure air brakes.




Goose IBEW said:


> Mike, that's a sweet truck you put together. I look at upgrading my dump truck often and seem to be looking at Internationals or Ford L8000 series trucks the most. I would assume you have steep grades to deal with in Colorado so air brakes would be way more important there than in a flat state like South Jersey. I found that when you get to the 26,000-33,000GVW class trucks, its really hard to find a 16' flat bed dump, you almost have to custom make the truck you are looking for. The automatic may be a stumbling block as well, standards are much more common. One thing to remember, the older 5.9 Cummins, DT360 and DT466 Internationals can be tweaked very easily to get you into the 300hp range so don't count one out just because its at 165hp in its current trim.


----------



## colson04 (Feb 20, 2013)

On our farm, for hauling forages (and grain), we have 4 home made haul trucks/dump trucks:

F750 - 16ft x 6ft x 8ft box w/6.5L Diesel (~140-160hp), 6 speed manual. This truck is old reliable. It doesn't do anything fast, but it always starts, always makes the turn and runs all day just sipping fuel, back and forth from field to farm. It'll run 55mph, wide open empty, and maybe 45-50 with 8-10 ton of silage in it. Also gets used as our own portable dumpster for hauling construction waste to the local dump once or twice a year.

(2) L8000's w/ 18ft x 6ft x 8ft box w/7.8L Diesel (~200-250hp), Allison Automatics. Both of these trucks are tandem axle's, one has a double frame for hauling grain, the other is just a single frame and only a forage hauler. Both trucks are quick, plenty powerful and have no issues running highway speeds, plus anyone can jump in and drive them because of the automatic trans.

L9000 w/22ft by 6 ft x 8ft box w/6v92 Detroit Diesel (350hp), Eaton 9-Speed, Tandem axle w/tag axle. This is a serious truck that requires an experienced truck driver to operate. It's long, has a horrible turning radius and the DD engine/Eaton 9 speed is not an easy combination to master. It does, however, allow us to haul 750-800 bushel of corn/beans/wheat to market at normal highway speeds. 350 hp makes this truck get up and boogy down the road, even with a full load on.

The F750 and both of the L8000's started out as delivery box trucks that we converted to haul trucks. The F750 is still a single axle truck, and we put tandem axle's under both L8000's to increase payload capacity. The L9000 was a straight body, milk hauler that we converted to our large grain truck.

I just wanted to share what some of the pros/cons were of the models I'm familiar with. The 6.5L and the 7.8L Ford Diesel's are amazingly reliable engines that start very well all year long and haven't given us any issues. The Allison Automatics have been just as reliable for us, even though they were old to begin with and are run in dry, dusty fields all year long. The 6 speed in the old F-750 has been kind of PITA the last few years as it has a lot of wear now and needs to be shifted very precisely or else the shift mechanism comes apart. We rebuilt it, but only parts available for this trans are used parts so it'll only last so long. We're kicking around the option of converting that truck to an Allison as well, though we'll have to change the Ring/Pinion gears in the read end if/when we go that route.

Converting a truck can be done and for quite the savings over buying one pre-built, but there are a lot of small things that come up when designing the hoist system, hydraulics system, re-routing exhaust, etc that rack the cost up quickly. We've also had our issues along the way, but most of those come from running loaded trucks through rough fields (broken springs, snagged lines, etc). We're also currently overhauling the 6V92 in the L9000 due to a spun main bearing ($$$).


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 20, 2013)

If you wanna stay under CDL I wouldn't get a truck over 18,000 lbs as a chip truck. The reason is you will need to pull a chipper. Average decent sized chipper is 5K. I would look for a F-550 or Mitsubishi Fuso FH or FE180 which are basically the same truck, just the FH is the older model. Better useful load with the Mitsubishi but no 4WD. Depends on what you will use it for. The fuso has a phenomenal turning radius. You don't have to pay road tax under 18K too which saves a little money and some headaches. Getting your CDL isn't that hard either. Chips weigh about 500 lbs per yard. Do the math on a "under CDL" truck. Most of the time they will be over weight. 

Mike


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Feb 20, 2013)

the ONLY way you can get away with a chip truck and stay under cdl is a typical 11 foot or 16 yard body. theres NO way you could be under cdl with a body that large, let alone put a chipper behind it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 20, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> its going to be hard to find what your looking for unless you spec one out new, heres a for instance what asplundh or any other major tree company uses for a 30 yard chip truck, a international 4700, single frame, dt466, 195 or 215 horse power and defiantly not automatic. same if it was a F750. i personally would just go buy a truck thats already togather rather then put something togather from scratch, that always ends up to be more expensive



Whatever you do, DONT BUY A TRUCK FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whatever you do, DONT BUY A TRUCK FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.



You got ripped too?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 20, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> You got ripped too?



luckly no, but i have had my dealings with him. He had the nerve to tell me "not to piss him off because he is the only forestry equipment dealer in the tri state area". I drove to Georgia to buy a used grinder so i didnt have to deal with wing nuts like him.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 20, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> luckly no, but i have had my dealings with him. He had the nerve to tell me "not to piss him off because he is the only forestry equipment dealer in the tri state area". I drove to Georgia to buy a used grinder so i didnt have to deal with wing nuts like him.



What do you know about forestry equipment of Virginia? They build new aerial lifts I was thinking about a Ford F750 2012 with a Cummins and Hi ranger 55 ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 20, 2013)

I have never heard anything bad about them. There is a couple guys in the comercial threads that live down that way and may have more info about them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

So i got a email from Tri state. He said he is gonna sue me for speaking my mind and for warning people about him.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> So i got a email from Tri state. He said he is gonna sue me for speaking my mind and for warning people about him.



Nothing really in that post looked like he has a case sounds like BS to me!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Nothing really in that post looked like he has a case sounds like BS to me!



He said its "declamation of charactor". 

I never said anything bad about him personally, so i dont know how its any different from customer review of a business.
I bought a grapple from him a couple years ago. It was a piece of crap that i had to basically rebuild. If he is gonna sue me, then i guess he better sue the guy from colorado that bought the truck that broke down 2 miles from tristates yard.

Its just sad how everyone in this world is "sue happy". This world is diffenently going to hell.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Defamation—also called calumny, vilification, traducement, slander (for transitory statements), and libel (for written, broadcast, or otherwise published words)—is the communication of a statement that makes a claim, expressly stated or implied to be factual, that may give an individual, business, product, group, government, religion, or nation a negative or inferior image. This can be also any disparaging statement made by one person about another, which is communicated or published, whether true or false, depending on legal state. In common law it is usually a requirement that this claim be false and that the publication is communicated to someone other than the person defamed (the claimant).[1]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

What funny is he is gonna sue me for saying not to buy from him but he trashed talked manaruk and called first fleet a bunch of thieves.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said its "declamation of charactor".
> 
> I never said anything bad about him personally, so i dont know how its any different from customer review of a business.
> I bought a grapple from him a couple years ago. It was a piece of crap that i had to basically rebuild. If he is gonna sue me, then i guess he better sue the guy from colorado that bought the truck that broke down 2 miles from tristates yard.
> ...



And I bought a bucket truck from different place in NC and he said the engine and trans were in good working condition and when it arrived it was leaking oil and had a hole in the block patched with JB weld! Now I have to buy new because you cant trust people!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

I see feva at a lot of the trade shows. They will probably be at the one in Lancaster next week. The equipment at the shows looks good. I think if your buying new, almost anyone would be OK to deal with because it would be covered by a factory warrentee


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I see feva at a lot of the trade shows. They will probably be at the one in Lancaster next week. The equipment at the shows looks good. I think if your buying new, almost anyone would be OK to deal with because it would be covered by a factory warrentee



If the Stealorship honors it they are hard to deal with too! I hear the new stuff has a lot of pollution control on the diesels. Sounds like more things can go wrong but what choice do we have anymore? I was thinking about a Ford with a Cummins and Allison auto 2012.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said its "declamation of charactor".
> 
> I never said anything bad about him personally, so i dont know how its any different from customer review of a business.
> I bought a grapple from him a couple years ago. It was a piece of crap that i had to basically rebuild. If he is gonna sue me, then i guess he better sue the guy from colorado that bought the truck that broke down 2 miles from tristates yard.
> ...



Dont reply to him anymore at all!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> If the Stealorship honors it they are hard to deal with too! I hear the new stuff has a lot of pollution control on the diesels. Sounds like more things can go wrong but what choice do we have anymore? I was thinking about a Ford with a Cummins and Allison auto 2012.



Everything you buy in new big trucks, your gonna have to put urea in for the emissions. You used to be able to buy a truck without a engine and put your own in and get around all the emissions stuff but now you can't.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Everything you buy in new big trucks, your gonna have to put urea in for the emissions. You used to be able to buy a truck without a engine and put your own in and get around all the emissions stuff but now you can't.



Do you have any ?


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 21, 2013)

Buying used equipment is a pain. I looked at 15 buckets before i bought mine same with my chipper grinder one ton and skidsteer. Most want more than its worth and dont tell you problems till you see it. I allways go at least twice and bring someone with me that knows mechanics. If you tell someone your bringing a expert they think twice about bs in you.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Buying used equipment is a pain. I looked at 15 buckets before i bought mine same with my chipper grinder one ton and skidsteer. Most want more than its worth and dont tell you problems till you see it. I allways go at least twice and bring someone with me that knows mechanics. If you tell someone your bringing a expert they think twice about bs in you.



What did you end up with?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Do you have any ?



My new 3500 dodge dually uses diesel instead of urea, but it has all the same emissions BS as all the others. Now instead of polluting the air we are polluting the ground. Seems like we elect stupid people to government that only make our lives harder.I won't buy anything that I have to put urea in. What a pain in the butt. 

I was looking at my grinder and noticed there is no muffler on it. The exhaust comes right from the manifold to the turbo and out a short pipe with a flapper.


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 21, 2013)

My bucket came from the city of northhampton mass. Its a89 f700 with 40000 miles had it for 4 yrs now just normal problems brakes and tires heater core. My one ton is a 89 f350 came off a golf corse 7.3 diesel 4x4 had 54000 built a body for it. My skidsteer is a743 bobcat i bought fro a dealer on consignment. And my chipper is a 1250 vermeer i bought from a home owner that had cleared a building lot and kept it for yrs. All this equipment has been fairly reliable. I am able to do 90% of any work on it. I think the key of buying used equipment is being able to fix it yourself. I waited till i could pay cash for it. Paid 8k for the bucket, 6k for the chipper,5k for the skidsteer and 4k for the one ton.


----------



## esus (Feb 21, 2013)

Mikecutstrees said:


> If you wanna stay under CDL I wouldn't get a truck over 18,000 lbs as a chip truck. The reason is you will need to pull a chipper. Average decent sized chipper is 5K. I would look for a F-550 or Mitsubishi Fuso FH or FE180 which are basically the same truck, just the FH is the older model. Better useful load with the Mitsubishi but no 4WD. Depends on what you will use it for. The fuso has a phenomenal turning radius. You don't have to pay road tax under 18K too which saves a little money and some headaches. Getting your CDL isn't that hard either. Chips weigh about 500 lbs per yard. Do the math on a "under CDL" truck. Most of the time they will be over weight.
> 
> Mike



I could be wrong, but I thought as long as your trailer was under 10k lbs and the truck is under 26,001 lbs you were not cdl. I think the 26k lbs is
GVWR not GCWR


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

esus said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought as long as your trailer was under 10k lbs and the truck is under 26,001 lbs you were not cdl. I think the 26k lbs is
> GVWR not GCWR



Under 26K . I am pretty sure they count the load and chipper and that puts you over anyway. Different state laws vary a bit also.


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 21, 2013)

With a chip box as big as you want dont think you can stay under cdl with a full load.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Feb 21, 2013)

esus said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought as long as your trailer was under 10k lbs and the truck is under 26,001 lbs you were not cdl. I think the 26k lbs is
> GVWR not GCWR



That's how it works in Jersey. My C70 has a sticker wt of 22,000lbs with juice brakes. I can two any trailer under 10,000lbs and be under the CDL threshold. This applies to any truck, non air brakes and under 26,000lb gross wt. On the opposite end of the spectrum, my F350 has a GVW of 10,000lbs. I could tow a 14K goose neck trailer and be at 24,000lbs, 2,000lbs under CDL requirements. That's about as good as you can do without a CDL.


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 21, 2013)

View attachment 280576
View attachment 280577


Here's some pictures


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> View attachment 280576
> View attachment 280577
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures



And a dog and a quad too.


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats my oldest boys hes 9 my dogs a blue healer. Dont for get the beater sled.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> View attachment 280576
> View attachment 280577
> 
> 
> Here's some pictures



I had a blue heeler growing up, they are bad ass dogs , mine wouldn't come in the house , he spent days wondering around the farm and nursery , he was a cat hater/killer though , if he saw one and caught it he would shake it once and that was that. I was just looking for another one for a truck dog the other night . OBTW nice bucket too LOL :hmm3grin2orange: , crazy I like dogs better then trucks anymore


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 21, 2013)

Funny mine doesnt come in the house either. Doesnt mind cats kills squirrels and wood chucks. Great with the kids! A dog is more loyal than a truck!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Funny mine doesnt come in the house either. Doesnt mind cats kills squirrels and wood chucks. Great with the kids! A dog is more loyal than a truck!


 your right about kids , I saw my dog go ape#### on the neighbors retriever once because he growled at my little sister , and man I was surprised to see him go from zero to complete ####head in the blink of an eye . Man now I miss my dog , my sister still has one , she has the brown one , a small female


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2013)

A little off topic I know but this is what I call friend now ........ I know tough to look at but a good little dog for sure







a face only I can love !


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> A little off topic I know but this is what I call friend now ........ I know tough to look at but a good little dog for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's cool, I have 7 dogs.


----------



## Coen (Feb 22, 2013)

*Bucket truck*

Hate to ask after hearing what 2treeornottotree2 had to say about his experience, but can someone tell eh or neh about Kid Cars USA out of Rockford Ill? I need a forestry truck in the month or so.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2013)

View attachment 281794


Coen said:


> Hate to ask after hearing what 2treeornottotree2 had to say about his experience, but can someone tell eh or neh about Kid Cars USA out of Rockford Ill? I need a forestry truck in the month or so.



You buying used or new? The pic at the top is my experience with used ones look at the hole covered by jb weld where a rod blew on a 3126 cat diesel it was a High ranger lift forestry unit. The seller said no problem! But I was not told about this till I confronted him on the phone later. he was told deliver it in the day so we could inspect it . The truck was then delivered at midnight!!!!!!


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 27, 2013)

If they wont give you at least a 30 day guarantee i wouldnt do business.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> If they wont give you at least a 30 day guarantee i wouldnt do business.



True:msp_thumbup:


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

just so all you guys know, i stand behind every truck we sell for 60 days. without knowing me or ever buying a truck from us, you never know. kid cars sells a ton of truck with teco booms, we wont sell a truck with a teco boom for the simple reason that teco is OUT OF BUSINESS. check us out and see what were about before believing nonsense from one unhappy customer


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> just so all you guys know, i stand behind every truck we sell for 60 days. without knowing me or ever buying a truck from us, you never know. kid cars sells a ton of truck with teco booms, we wont sell a truck with a teco boom for the simple reason that teco is OUT OF BUSINESS. check us out and see what were about before believing nonsense from one unhappy customer



I don't know how you treat fellow truck salesman , but if I see someone about to waste there hard earned money on junk or with a crook believe me I am gonna listen to that person and probably not buy from that person , that being said I am a grown man , and I am fully aware of buyer beware ... I don't complain when I get beat by someone , most of the time I just burn down there house !!!!! Just kidding ......... Or am I ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> just so all you guys know, i stand behind every truck we sell for 60 days. without knowing me or ever buying a truck from us, you never know. kid cars sells a ton of truck with teco booms, we wont sell a truck with a teco boom for the simple reason that teco is OUT OF BUSINESS. check us out and see what were about before believing nonsense from one unhappy customer



If you stand behind every truck you sell, them how comes the guy from colorado that bought a bucket truck that broke down 2 miles from your shop say you won't help him out. Where was this so called 60 day warrenty. Thing is its not just me saying you sell junk, its a bunch of people.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you stand behind every truck you sell, then how come the guy from colorado that bought a bucket truck ,that broke down 2 miles from your shop ,says you won't help him out. Where was this so called 60 day warranty. Thing is, its not just me saying you sell junk, its a bunch of people.



Fixed it for you , bad spelling, poor punctuation and a few run on sentences .


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 7, 2013)

He stands behind it, watching as the customer drives off, and hopes the customer can get out of sight before the dang thing breaks down.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

its not a bunch of people, its just you, the Colorado buyer CHOSE to purchase his truck in AS IS condition without putting it through our service facility. i hAVE explained this before but i will again !. so since he chose to purchase his truck without us going through it then he got a AS IS product. he saved 6000 dollars by choosing to buy the truck that way. in this world you get what you pay for. and to top it off he flew 2 complete junkies out here to drive the truck back to CO. neither of them had a cdl. they wanted to take the truck with no insurance. i had them sign off on all liability on the truck,. what they did was drove it with the ebrake on for several miles from our shop and it heated up and the brakes seized. warranty or not !!! i do not warranty stupidity !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> its not a bunch of people, its just you, the Colorado buyer CHOSE to purchase his truck in AS IS condition without putting it through our service facility. i hAVE explained this before but i will again !. so since he chose to purchase his truck without us going through it then he got a AS IS product. he saved 6000 dollars by choosing to buy the truck that way. in this world you get what you pay for. and to top it off he flew 2 complete junkies out here to drive the truck back to CO. neither of them had a cdl. they wanted to take the truck with no insurance. i had them sign off on all liability on the truck,. what they did was drove it with the ebrake on for several miles from our shop and it heated up and the brakes seized. warranty or not !!! i do not warranty stupidity !!!!!!!!!



The E brake was at the rear brakes not at the drive shaft?


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

i was a international so it was on the drive shaft, that is the info i got from the shop who serviced it, thats what they told me happened witch sounds believable since they drove about 60 miles with the ebrake on


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> its not a bunch of people, its just you, the Colorado buyer CHOSE to purchase his truck in AS IS condition without putting it through our service facility. i hAVE explained this before but i will again !. so since he chose to purchase his truck without us going through it then he got a AS IS product. he saved 6000 dollars by choosing to buy the truck that way. in this world you get what you pay for. and to top it off he flew 2 complete junkies out here to drive the truck back to CO. neither of them had a cdl. they wanted to take the truck with no insurance. i had them sign off on all liability on the truck,. what they did was drove it with the ebrake on for several miles from our shop and it heated up and the brakes seized. warranty or not !!! i do not warranty stupidity !!!!!!!!!



First off in pa, I have never been able to drive off a dealer lot without having insurance on the vehicle. I would guess thats a LAW, that you broke. I have seen trucks drive for miles and miles with the e-brake on and never heard of one seizing from the heat. I think there would be a better chance of it catching fire then seizing.

How comes you bad mouth all your competitors (like the time you called first fleet thieves), and call employees of a customer "junkies". 

I have never see California Tree Equipment say anything bad about a competitor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> i was a international so it was on the drive shaft, that is the info i got from the shop who serviced it, thats what they told me happened witch sounds believable since they drove about 60 miles with the ebrake on



Funny, how you and the guy from Colorado said it was like 2 miles from your shop.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> First off in pa, I have never been able to drive off a dealer lot without having insurance on the vehicle. I would guess thats a LAW, that you broke. I have seen trucks drive for miles and miles with the e-brake on and never heard of one seizing from the heat. I think there would be a better chance of it catching fire then seizing.
> 
> How comes you bad mouth all your competitors (like the time you called first fleet thieves), and call employees of a customer "junkies".
> 
> I have never see California Tree Equipment say anything bad about a competitor.



dude your COMPLETE idiot


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> dude your COMPLETE idiot



:hmm3grin2orange:

Your the one making yourself look bad!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 10, 2013)

YOU'RE ---- Short for 'You are'.

Hey Joe, While you are learning the OSHA and DOT maintenance requirements, you might want to brush up on your (correct usage) writing skills too ( also correct usage ) . You wouldn't want to come across as unprofessional would you?

Nice pun there 2treeornot2tree.

Rick


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Let me see if I have the story straight.......

A fellow from Colorado buys a truck 'sight unseen' from Joe in 'as is' condition ( according to Joe ) with no assurances from Joe that it was roadworthy. He then sends 2 'junkies' ( according to Joe ) out to drive this 'as is' truck all the way back to Colorado. These two 'junkies' ( according to Joe ) are so 'dumb' ( according to Joe ) that they drive the truck 60 miles ( according to Joe ) with the E-brake on ( according to Joe ). After the 60 miles ( according to Joe ) the 'junkies' ( according to Joe ) have the brakes seize ( according to Joe ) only 2 miles down the road from his place ( according to Joe ). 

That sounds like the stuff that falls out of the South side of a North bound Bull ( according to me ).

Rick


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 10, 2013)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Let me see if I have the story straight.......
> 
> A fellow from Colorado buys a truck 'sight unseen' from Joe in 'as is' condition ( according to Joe ) with no assurances from Joe that it was roadworthy. He then sends 2 'junkies' ( according to Joe ) out to drive this 'as is' truck all the way back to Colorado. These two 'junkies' ( according to Joe ) are so 'dumb' ( according to Joe ) that they drive the truck 60 miles ( according to Joe ) with the E-brake on ( according to Joe ). After the 60 miles ( according to Joe ) the 'junkies' ( according to Joe ) have the brakes seize ( according to Joe ) only 2 miles down the road from his place ( according to Joe ).
> 
> ...




I believe that is what Joe is saying.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 10, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I believe that is what Joe us saying.



I have drove with the E brake on and all it does is smoke and wear them out not seize!


----------

